# Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars.



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

Oettinger has the wheels on the shelf ready to roll. 
Oettinger Wheels are manufactured in Germany of the highest quality materials using the latest manufacturing processes. This ensures light, strong alloy wheels that are resistant to damage from road hazards and provides a performance increase over less expensive alternatives. Oettinger wheels are TUV approved certifying a proven quality which stands up over time.
* Timeless and Individual Design
* Made in Germany
* TUV Approved
* Superior Materials
* Center Caps with Oettinger Logo Included







Hot Oettinger Wheels


----------

